# COOKING FOR THE WEDDING



## gary s

Our Grandson got married Sunday Sept. 2nd  When they were doing all the planning I asked who and what was going to do the food? They both looked at me and said "You" Barbecue.
How could I say no. In fact I was flattered that they both wanted me to cook for a crowd.
I had to rent an extra refrigerator for all the meat and buy two huge igloo coolers.
ended up buying all my meat at the local store just up the road (made me a good deal on everything.
6 Briskets 14-18 lbs each
5 -  8-9 # Pork Butts
25 racks of Baby Backs
16 Large Chicken split in Half 
12  Lbs. Sausage
4 Gallons of my Baked Beans

Number 2 son brought his Smoker over .
Had 2 smokers going for 4 days





















































































































This is the best I could do with Pics, It got so Crazy I didn't even think about More Pics

We fed between 80 and 90 people and lots of seconds. I guess it was pretty darn good everyone kept complimenting how good the BBQ was

and BTW  I also Officiated the Service   I had a blast but tired , tired

Gary


----------



## chilerelleno

WOW! 
Congrats on your Grandson's Wedding and on pulling off the HUGE cook.
*Like!*


----------



## cooker613

Mazel Tov. A beautiful cook!


----------



## flatbroke

Good job


----------



## GATOR240

Wow, what a job! Looks excellent!


----------



## kruizer

I love to cook and that is too much for me to handle. It is good you had some help. Awesome cook


----------



## Smkryng

Congratulations on the wedding! That’s one huge cook, I’d pull my hair out trying to cook for 80 or 90 people. Looks like you did great though.


----------



## motocrash

Man that's a lot of work!


----------



## chopsaw

Awesome all around . That sausage really caught my eye . Looks perfect .


----------



## Smoke23

Congratulations on the grandson’s wedding and that HUGE cook!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

That looks like a colossal cook! What an undertaking! Congrats on everything, from the cook to the wedding to the carousel!


----------



## zachd

Wow!


----------



## meatallica

Awesome job!!!


----------



## gmc2003

WOW, just WOW. That's a great looking cook Gary. Superb Job on those wedding vittles, and I don't think I've ever seen a fridge stocked with that much food. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## petehalsted

Wow, that had to take some serious planning and it looks like you pulled it off well! 

I would be curious to hear more about your process, As far as order you cooked things, how you held them, reheated etc. and what worked, didn't work, what you would change if you did it again.


----------



## xray

Gary, congrats on the grandson’s wedding. That’s one hell of a cook, you make it look so easy.


----------



## tropics

Gary Congrats on a fantastic cook,all looks perfect to me.Hope the newly weds have a long and happy bunch of years together.
Richie


----------



## gary s

Thanks Guys   I had more fun than I have had in Years. The only time I got a little stressed was re-warming
Wedding was at 5:30 PM  I finished warming the last batch at 4:10 PM  #1 son and nephew hurried it out there, then I jumped in the shower, got ready and made it by 5:30  Actually got started with the ceremony at 6:00

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl

Wow, what a marathon cook!
Great photo's & congrats to the bride & groom!!!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked

After all the others comments the only thing I can say is AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME.
You also created some fond memories for you family. Congrats to your grandson.

Warren


----------



## dr k

Wow what a spread!  Those reverse smokers look great next to each other. Those low mounted fire boxes look like they are magically floating next to the smoker. Must be some great welding jobs.


----------



## gary s

Thanks again  Here are a few pics of my Grandson who was ring bearer For his Big Brother
He just turned 5  the little girl was the flower girl


Learned all his moves from watching his Dad and Mom dancing


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

That was an awesome cook Gary. You definitely were all over it even officiating. You are the man! Two thumbs up to you and congrats to your grandson. I wish him and his spouse all the best in the future.

George


----------



## Jeff Wright

What a task you had...can you say grandfather of the decade!  Nice work.  That had to be extremely gratifying.  Congrats for pulling it off and best of wishes to the newlyweds.


----------



## SmokinLogs

Wow, I don’t know what else to say but wow. Everything there looks delicious, and there is so much of it. Congrats on your grandson getting married, and congrats on making the carousel, you deserve it!


----------



## Bearcarver

OMG!!
What a Fabulous Thread!!!:)
This is easily one of the best Smokes of All Time.
And the entertainment is Great too, with the 5 year old GS & his Cute little friend!!
They make a Great pair!!
The food ALL looks out of this World, but I expected nothing Less!!
Nice Job Gary!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s

Thanks again guys  What a week !!

Gary


----------



## gary s

BTW  only thing that was left was some Ribs and Chicken  and that went home with some of the guest.

Gary


----------



## Braz

Great job. (Just piling on here.)


----------



## normonster

Wow. You win.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Wow, that is just awesome all the way around my friend...  That's a grand slam right there!  Congrats to the bride & groom!


----------



## gary s

Thank you, All of you for the nice comments  I really do appreciate them.

Gary


----------



## buffalobbqpete

Looks like an awesome cook! Congrats to your grandson!


----------



## hardcookin

Awesome job Gary!! I love big smokes like that, but all I want is some sleep after its all over...
You really nailed that one!!


----------



## gary s

Thank you,  I was work But a ton of fun

Gary


----------



## gary s

Good thing it wasn't this week Been Raining and supposed to rain all week

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup same here and going to get worst from hurricane. They say we could get up to 20".

Warren


----------



## gary s

Just looking back at the Wedding, It was really Fun

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked

That's the great thing about memories and photos to remind you.

Warren


----------



## gary s

Yep Great Day for sure

Gary


----------

